# Honeywell Thermostat Wiring Differences



## hubbard53

I am actually looking for the same advice. . . not easy to find. I tried the new honeywell with a little bit of trial and error and got the heat to kick on but couldnt get the AC to work. It will be cheaper for me to get a new thermo that has the same wiring colors as my current one then it would be ot have a HVAC guy come do this for me


----------



## gshock

DavidHwang said:


> I have a Trane XE1000 Heat Pump which had been working fine for many years until I blew my thermostat up a little while ago. It was a Honeywell CT3611.
> 
> I am wanting to replace with a Honeywell TH8321, but in looking at the wiring diagram (http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/69-0000s/69-1706.pdf) for single stage heat pump with aux. heat backup, they list different wire names compared to my current (but now dead) thermostat.
> 
> In looking for a new thermostat, I've found a TH8321 locally.
> 
> Can this be mapped to my wiring?
> 
> My current wires are:
> 
> G O Y W1 E W2 R C
> 
> The TH8321 has these marked terminals:
> 
> L E Aux S1 S2 RC R O/B Y G C
> 
> Thanks for any tips.


Probably the best thing to do is to call Trane and ask if they suggest one particular thermostat that maps to your system easily and has the features you want. 

If you don't want to do that, here's an alternative. Do you have the owner's manual for your HP? Based on what wires are coming off your heat pump, you can locate each on the wiring schematic and figure out what's coming to the thermostat you currently have. Take the wiring diagram for the thermostat you want to use, and compare which one is which. For example, if Trane has a 24V line coming off in Green, and the new thermostat has the 24V line in Red ... well, there you go. (This is all a professional will do, anyway.) No matter what, it's your time or your money. Just depends on which of those two you're willing to part with. Since you asked for advice, I'd say, "Keep the money and work the diagrams." If you can sit down with both wiring diagrams, it shouldn't take you more than an hour or so. 

Good luck

I doubt that you'll find someone who can give you the answer you're looking for unless they have the exact same set up as you and they've already done what I mentioned above.


----------



## DavidHwang

Since hubbard53 is looking for the same information, this is some information that I received. I have not tried it myself yet. I would double check before connecting. And definitely don't look to me if your thermostat or heat pump blow up!

Quoted below:

 Old = New
G = G
O = O/B
Y = Y
W1 & W2 = AUX
E = E
R = RC & R (use jumper)
C = C
option 170 = 7
option 190 = 0


----------



## DavidHwang

I did my due diligence and hooked up my new thermostat according to those instructions and everything seems to be working great.

Nice thermostat. Much easier to program that my old Honeywell CT3611.

Good luck,
David


----------



## DavidHwang

I got my system (Trane XE1000 Heat Pump with Aux. Heat) up and running with the new thermostat. While the aesthetics are much better and the programming is much easier than my old thermostat (CT3611), one thing that I noticed this AM is that this thermostat seems much more likely to kick in the Aux Heat. 

I have a 2 system house with a gas furnace in the basement. I'd like the heat pump to be much less aggressive with turning on the aux heat and rely a little more on the gas furnace to help bring the temperature up in the house. 

I found a setting (580 or 680) which states adjusts an "aggressiveness" factor for the aux heat but it still seems to kick on quickly.

My old thermostat had a feature called something like adaptive heat recovery which calculated how long it took to heat the house back up and adjusted itself to just turn on earlier if it takes longer to warm the house. Granted, I didn't sit around the house all day watching the thermostat to count the hours the aux heat was on or off, but it seems like it was less.

Does this new thermostat do the same thing in terms of trying to minimize aux. heat use? Is it just a matter of time before the thermostat learns my house and heating patterns? Does having the external temperature sensor help?

Thanks,
David


----------



## badhandyman

*What honeywell thermostats are compatible with a Carrier 8000VS furnace*

I'm in the market for a new programmable thermostat. I noticed that some of the lower end honeywells don't support multistage furnaces. I certainly don't want to lose the multistage heating feature of my furnace (i don't want to turn my $5000 furnace into a $2000 furnace). I think the Carrier 8000VS (58UHV?) is a 2-stage furnace (correct me if I'm wrong. I don't want to spend extra money on a thermostat if the furnace handles the stage switching by itself. i think it does as the stage switching is usually pretty rudimentary (timer based) on dual stage furnaces. I think it may be the multistage furnaces with 6-10 stages that require the extra input from the thermostat. Can anyone comment? (sorry if I've gone off thread - i couldn't figure out hw to start a new one)


----------



## donimbimbo

Looks like setup number 680 on the VisionPro may control how agressive the T-stat is in turning on the AUX heat when set for 2-stage heating. This didn't work out for you?


----------



## beenthere

badhandyman.

The TH8321 will work fine on your system.

OP.

If you have a dual fuel system. Get the outdoor sensor for the 8321, then you can lock out the furnace when the outdoor temp is above your balance point.


----------



## digger72x

*I need basic info from you "experts"*

I need help wiring a Honeywell RTH7400 Thermostat. I have a two wire manual thermostat controlling a wall propane heater (no blower) in our Church Sunday School room. I want to use the programmable thermostat to pre-warm the room in the winter so the teacher doesn't need to arrive 1 1/2 hours early to do it. And also set the temperature to 54 degrees to prevent freezing the rest of the week. What terminals do I connect the existing two wires on? The available terminals are; C, G, Y, W, RC, R, W2, Y2.


----------



## beenthere

If its battery operated.
Connect your wires to R and W.

If its not battery operated, you have the wrong stat.


----------



## digger72x

*Honeywell wiring*

Thank you for the info and quick response. AND the Sunday School Teacher will thank you in her prayers!!


----------



## hvaclover

digger72x said:


> Thank you for the info and quick response. AND the Sunday School Teacher will thank you in her prayers!!



Remembered in the Sunday School Teacher prayers is a gracious gesture.

But what i want to know is she single and is she a looker.

BTW The LORD made me ask that, so no recriminations, please.:innocent:


----------



## beenthere

digger72x said:


> Thank you for the info and quick response. AND the Sunday School Teacher will thank you in her prayers!!


You and her are both welcome.


----------



## crispy1

i need a diagram for a honeywell 140a 1000 transformer hook up to inline zonevave


----------



## hvac5646

start a new thread. Or Google your request.:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere

crispy1 said:


> i need a diagram for a honeywell 140a 1000 transformer hook up to inline zonevave


varies slightly by the zone valve.


----------

